# Morrisons blanket ban on LPG for Motorhomes



## Admin (Apr 5, 2018)

I filled up with LPG at Morrisons in Coventry yesterday. This notice was on the LPG pump.



			
				Notice said:
			
		

> The LPG pumps on our forecourts are designed for use with Automotive LPG tanks, For safety reasons we do not allow the refuelling of other types of tank, such as portable cylinders, or fixed tanks used to power domestic appliances in caravans or motor homes.


----------



## saxonrosie (Apr 5, 2018)

Well that’s the last time I buy fuel from Morrison’s, and letter to say so will be going to head office, maybe a rethink if many others do the same.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Apr 5, 2018)

Admin said:


> I filled up with LPG at Morrisons in Coventry yesterday. This notice was on the LPG pump.
> 
> View attachment 62480



Phil

Too blurry, on even my 17" laptop screen, to read.

Geoff


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 5, 2018)

OMG What’s happening! 

Is there a UK Blanket Motorhome Hate campaign in pretty much every respect  !


----------



## runnach (Apr 5, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> OMG What’s happening!
> 
> Is there a UK Blanket Motorhome Hate campaign in pretty much every respect  !



I suspect not a sinister than that, I wouldn't be surprised if there are insurance terms etc involved talking about adequate staff training etc

The bigger question is will other retailers follow ,,,,you might not like my answer to that 

Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 5, 2018)

Yeah,,,I suppose they will all have to fall in line onece H&S is mentioned!.

Oh well, maybe there’s a business opportunity for a Gas Delivery van for Fill ups as they do with Some House tanks,, (Obviously They Park up at pre ranged spots on spacific days you go to them, Like Burger n Chip vans lol lol)


----------



## suneye (Apr 5, 2018)

Had just talked myself into going for an LPG tank, might hold off and see where this goes first.


----------



## maingate (Apr 5, 2018)

nicholsong said:


> Phil
> 
> Too blurry, on even my 17" laptop screen, to read.
> 
> Geoff



Click on it a couple of times to enlarge it Geoff.

How did you ever get a Pilots Licence with those eyes? :rolleyes2:


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 5, 2018)

*Simply (simple uninformed) Safety First*

Whilst they are wrong to not fill up proper installations (Gas-it GasLo and others).

They are making it easy and safe for their untrained staff.

Let us not go "overboard" on this..
I quite like their supermarket produce and display and if Diesel is cheap Yippee !
I like Morrissons and Tesco but I go and shop where it is convenient and good.
Sainsbury's are OK but Lidl better.. Aldi has its advantages as well but beware the time limit !

I only need LPG about every 3 weeks so many other sources for LPG


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi Jagmanx,
Yeah on the whole I agree with what you say, & TBH I have got a Gasit Plus Refillable system that I actually last filled up LAST APRIL (2017) & have STILL got -

So Obviously not a big user & won’t really affect me, it just seems that it’s One more Nail,,One mor ‘Attack’  ‘Specifically’ against MOTORHOMES,,
No Camping, No Gas Refills, Hight Barriers At Parking Facilities, Ect...

Who is to say that a Petrol Tank on a Home Built Kit Car (Or ANY car) is ‘Safe’ when they fill up at a garage as ‘I Believe they don’t pay too much attention to the ACTUAL tank OR it’s fixings at an MOT !


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 5, 2018)

*Maybe*



Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Jagmanx,
> Yeah on the whole I agree with what you say, & TBH I have got a Gasit Plus Refillable system that I actually last filled up LAST APRIL (2017) & have STILL got -
> View attachment 62482
> So Obviously not a big user & won’t really affect me, it just seems that it’s One more Nail,,One mor ‘Attack’  ‘Specifically’ against MOTORHOMES,,
> No Camping, No Gas Refills, Hight Barriers At Parking Facilities, Ect...



I think height barriers are the biggest problem.
I assume they are to stop "illegal overnighting" but they also stop
Legitimate daytime parking for many legit reasons

visiting a beauty spot
visiting a nature reserve/spot
stopping for a break
etc etc

On one occasion no signage and I had to reverse out onto a main road !


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 5, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Who is to say that a Petrol Tank on a Home Built Kit Car (Or ANY car) is ‘Safe’ when they fill up at a garage as ‘I Believe they don’t pay too much attention to the ACTUAL tank OR it’s fixings at an MOT !


I cannot comment about them checking a cars LPG tank on the MOT because I don't have one but the garage I use failed my van because he thought the fixing straps on my underslung tank were too rusty and insecure, it is a good job they did because when I removed them it was only the plastic coating holding them together, I have now fitted more solid straps, while it was off I gave the tank a good clean and a few coats of paint as well.

The Morrisons around here don't sell LPG but I use Asda, how long before they go the same way


----------



## harrow (Apr 5, 2018)

Morrisons have had this ban for the last three years.

As an occasional motorcyclist why do I have to take my crash helmet off when *I pay* for petrol ?

:ninja:


----------



## saxonrosie (Apr 5, 2018)

harrow said:


> Morrisons have had this ban for the last three years.
> 
> As an occasional motorcyclist why do I have to take my crash helmet off when *I pay* for petrol ?
> 
> :ninja:



I know ridiculous, my husband went into building society and woman behind desk said hiya Jack can you take your crash helmet off ? when he asked why she said so that we can recognise people bearing in mind the helmet in question was open face and she had just addressed him by his name , he refused of course and said when I see a burka removed then I’ll remove the helmet, reply was no comment . And yes I do understand the reasoning but rules have to apply to all. Going back to the gas wouldn’t have thought there was any more danger filling an underslung tank or a car. Just an exercise to make it easier for staff but once again the customer suffers.


----------



## slonger (Apr 5, 2018)

I refilled both my on board gas bottle and my diesel tank at the same time yesterday at Morrisons Bradford the staff didn't bother at all.https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=62483&d=1522937175


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 5, 2018)

Don't get too wound up they have had this ban for years as they had one miner incident


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 5, 2018)

Never use Morrison’s for refilling my tank as it’s approx 12 miles away and pleased to say I have 4 filling stations that have gas and a Calor depot all within 6 miles of home.


----------



## witzend (Apr 5, 2018)

Obanboy666 said:


> I have 4 filling stations that have gas and a Calor depot all within 6 miles of home.



Your lucky if the Calor depot will fill you Ours when independently ran did but since calor took over the operation they've stopped it all together


----------



## maxi77 (Apr 5, 2018)

harrow said:


> Morrisons have had this ban for the last three years.
> 
> As an occasional motorcyclist why do I have to take my crash helmet off when *I pay* for petrol ?
> 
> :ninja:



Well my local Morrison's hasn't had any ban for the same period, in fact one attendant thanked me for reminding him I had had gas as well as diesel. I suspect it is all down to one manger who didn't really understand what was going on so issued a blanket ban just to be sure he pissed off the maximum number of people


----------



## alcam (Apr 5, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> OMG What’s happening!
> 
> Is there a UK Blanket Motorhome Hate campaign in pretty much every respect  !



Hardly , this can , and does , happen in France


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 5, 2018)

slonger said:


> I refilled both my on board gas bottle and my diesel tank at the same time yesterday at Morrisons Bradford the staff didn't bother at all.https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...isons-blanket-ban-lpg-motorhomes-img_9907.jpg



I read this and got very exited a Morrisons in Bradford selling gas then I looked at which one on your bill it’s enterprise 5 right across the other side to where I live bummer I’m at the Halifax Shelf side.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Apr 5, 2018)

maingate said:


> Click on it a couple of times to enlarge it Geoff.
> 
> How did you ever get a Pilots Licence with those eyes? :rolleyes2:



Clicked once hoping to get the magnifying glass with + sign, as on some platforms.

Got it now but stll fuzzy.

I never had to pass a test on fuzzy photos - where did you get trained on taking them? 

Geoff


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Apr 5, 2018)

On the gas filling.

I do not know about Morisons but some filling stations, even adjacent to Supermarkets, and branded, are actually operated by concessionaires so maybe their rules are different.

Anyway if these signs have been there for 3 years have new staff been trained about them?

Geoff


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 5, 2018)

hairydog said:


> the only time I had hassle filling my car with LPG at Morrisons was many years ago when they were shirty about me filling with LPG and with petrol at the same stop. Perhaps their till couldn't combine the two pumps into one payment: the problem wasn't explained.


I pulled in to Asda, filled the deisel tank, then the LPG and then put petrol in my car which was behind on the A frame, followed that with 10ltrs in the can for the genny, I pulled up at the kiosk thinking I would have a lot of explaining to do and they had everything sorted on one receipt, one payment and no problem, when I tried that at Donington Services they stopped the pump after the LPG and told me to pay for that first before filling anything else, I think you can guess what I told them


----------



## Herman (Apr 5, 2018)

The official jargon on that leaflet refers to safe filling of portable bottles, if the bottle is fastened into the van or an underslung with the correct filling connector in the bodywork as with a LPG car it is not portable. Morrisons interpretation is wrong, who's going to tell them.


----------



## alcam (Apr 5, 2018)

Herman said:


> The official jargon on that leaflet refers to safe filling of portable bottles, if the bottle is fastened into the van or an underslung with the correct filling connector in the bodywork as with a LPG car it is not portable. Morrisons interpretation is wrong, who's going to tell them.



Why bother it would appear to be working anyway ?


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 6, 2018)

As mine is now an external filler if they stopped me I would just say this is what my van runs on and if I cannot fill it I will have to stay here as I haven’t enough gas left to move any further, I bet they let you fill up then


----------



## REC (Apr 6, 2018)

suneye said:


> Had just talked myself into going for an LPG tank, might hold off and see where this goes first.



Me too!
Read all the other posts...maybe will carry on with plan! Will see if local Morrison's has sign.


----------



## winks (Apr 6, 2018)

Filled up with gas at Morrisons Barrow in Furness yesterday.

No problem. Say nowt.

Cheers

H


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 6, 2018)

*I went to Morrisons*

To buy a blanket but......


----------



## winks (Apr 6, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> To buy a blanket but......



Are you mad?

They're banned dontcha know?:rolleyes2:

Cheers

H


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 6, 2018)

At one Morrisons ( Borougbridge) the attendant came out to help me when I could not get the pump to work just after I had the gaslow system fitted.  She said that systems fine we only have problems with the portable refilliable bottles.  That lady knew her stuff.  If only all the staff were trained properly.


----------



## skippy (Apr 6, 2018)

*Morrisons blanket ban*

Today called into Morrisons Risca Gwent Motorhome pulled in went into garage came out and proceeded to fill up with LPG filler was fitted to door of gas compartment no problems from staff I had my mate with me and told him about blanket ban few days ago ,how to look a pratt.


----------



## Les Haro (Apr 6, 2018)

Lpg for engine use is priced differently to gas for other uses.
If you read the government blurb you should be charged less for cooking and heating gas as it incurs less tax.


----------



## runnach (Apr 6, 2018)

Biggarmac said:


> At one Morrisons ( Borougbridge) the attendant came out to help me when I could not get the pump to work just after I had the gaslow system fitted.  She said that systems fine we only have problems with the portable refilliable bottles.  That lady knew her stuff.  If only all the staff were trained properly.


 In fairness very close to one of the biggest installers in the country. Probably relate that neck of the woods tight knit area , So I would take their co operation as a one off in the larger scale ? 

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 71915 (Apr 6, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Jagmanx,
> Yeah on the whole I agree with what you say, & TBH I have got a Gasit Plus Refillable system that I actually last filled up LAST APRIL (2017) & have STILL got -
> View attachment 62482
> So Obviously not a big user & won’t really affect me, it just seems that it’s One more Nail,,One mor ‘Attack’  ‘Specifically’ against MOTORHOMES,,
> ...



they do even the petrol cap itself is part of the MOT


----------



## barryd (Apr 7, 2018)

helen262 said:


> As mine is now an external filler if they stopped me I would just say this is what my van runs on and if I cannot fill it I will have to stay here as I haven’t enough gas left to move any further, I bet they let you fill up then



I agree.  Just tell them its an Autogas LPG conversion.  You could even stick an Autogas sticker on the filler cap.  Unless you get someone clued up serving you they are never going to know if your van is an LPG Conversion or not.

I had this once in France with a shirty attendant trying to stop me filling but I just kept insisting it was "Autogas" and eventually she let me fill up.

Not that it will effect me much.  Our nearest Morrisons doesnt even have a petrol station and Im more likely to top up in France than I am here.


----------



## vwalan (Apr 7, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> OMG What’s happening!
> 
> Is there a UK Blanket Motorhome Hate campaign in pretty much every respect  !



no. think its really down to the poor quality of the so called refillable bottles . faults on filling etc causes lots hassle for the garage operators . 
stuck valves etc are very common with them. luckily the bottle companies do swap them . but the quality of many is very poor.


----------



## r4dent (Apr 7, 2018)

On 6th April 2018, I contacted Morrisons Customer Service for clarification about the "Blanket Ban" on supplying LPG to Motorhomers.

A very charming young lady called me back and said the ban was only on the filling of non refillable bottles using an adapter.  
Morrisons will fill fitted tanks with no problem. 

If you are refused LPG please contact her

Sameena Khan

<customerservice@morrisonsplc.co.uk>

0345 6116111


----------



## vwalan (Apr 7, 2018)

r4dent said:


> On 6th April 2018, I contacted Morrisons Customer Service for clarification about the "Blanket Ban" on supplying LPG to Motorhomers.
> 
> A very charming young lady called me back and said the ban was only on the filling of non refillable bottles using an adapter.
> Morrisons will fill fitted tanks with no problem.
> ...



most bottles are refillable . calor or flogas etc dont throw them away. hee hee.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 7, 2018)

r4dent said:


> On 6th April 2018, I contacted Morrisons Customer Service for clarification about the "Blanket Ban" on supplying LPG to Motorhomers.
> 
> A very charming young lady called me back and said the ban was only on the filling of non refillable bottles using an adapter.
> Morrisons will fill fitted tanks with no problem.
> ...



Well done & Thank you for that


----------



## alcam (Apr 7, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well done & Thank you for that



Indeed thanks from me as well .
What can we worry about now ?


----------



## runnach (Apr 7, 2018)

alcam said:


> Indeed thanks from me as well .
> What can we worry about now ?



interesting thread about toenails ,,,,rumour has it one illustrious member is producing a video on how to not look a pratt and hide urine leakages in Farrah slacks

Channa


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 9, 2018)

skippy said:


> Today called into Morrisons Risca Gwent Motorhome pulled in went into garage came out and proceeded to fill up with LPG filler was fitted to door of gas compartment no problems from staff I had my mate with me and told him about blanket ban few days ago ,how to look a pratt.



I have filled up with LPG at that station 9 times since mid 2015, with no problems.

One of the times I filled up with LPG and then moved the van a few feet forward, to reach the pump, to fill up with diesel. When I went in to pay, the attendant, politely asked if In future, I would go in and tell them that I was filling up with both. 
She thought I was going to drive off without paying when I moved the van.

Now I usually try to park where I can reach both pumps without moving the van. I now also pop my head in to tell them I'm filling up with both.

However Morrisons in Barry, South Wales have asked a friend of mine not to fill up there again, even after he explained he had an underslung tank fitted to the motorhome.


----------



## Trotter (Apr 10, 2018)

*Green M*

No not our W upside down.

Morries, Their staffing levels are so desperately low I doubt very much if there would be any one able to stop you. 

Dadad


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 15, 2018)

Any letters to Morrisons I would add that their staff should be advised that there are EU regulations for refillable systems and it is EN1949 that they should be looking for marked on the tanks. I know Gaslow conform with this for a start.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 15, 2018)

No problems at my local Morrisons this morning, they allow me to fill up with diesel then pull forward slightly to use the LPG pump and pay for both together     :dance:

The very first time i filled up with LPG there they came out and had a look and was happy it was a fitted system    :idea:

Same thing happened at my local Calor centre and they are also happy for me to fill up there      :dance:


----------



## runnach (Apr 15, 2018)

El Veterano said:


> Any letters to Morrisons I would add that their staff should be advised that there are EU regulations for refillable systems and it is EN1949 that they should be looking for marked on the tanks. I know Gaslow conform with this for a start.


 EN1949 relates to any vehicle after 2002 for older vans BS5482 part 2 1977 in effect is what it replaced 

Channa


----------



## Wully (Apr 15, 2018)

I heard that lpg was going up to £2 and petrol was going down to 50p are you still reading Rae lol


----------



## saxonborg (Apr 15, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> No problems at my local Morrisons this morning, they allow me to fill up with diesel then pull forward slightly to use the LPG pump and pay for both together     :dance:
> 
> The very first time i filled up with LPG there they came out and had a look and was happy it was a fitted system    :idea:
> 
> Same thing happened at my local Calor centre and they are also happy for me to fill up there      :dance:



Where would they be then as I live near Chorley and I currently use Morrisons at Leyland to fill Lpg?


----------



## StreetSleeper (Apr 15, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> I heard that lpg was going up to £2 and petrol was going down to 50p are you still reading Rae lol



Wully, stop havering pish! People who dinnae ken ye, probably think yer an eejit :lol-049:

Rae & Ann


----------

